# Tesla corporate future



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

This video explains how the 'moat' traditional ICE manufactures had became their swamp:





EV demand exceeds their expectations and planning
Selling EVs guts ICE products as a technology
To meet the EV demand, traditional ICE makers must divert their capital to EV expansion and away from ICE. But that also means running into an EV supply-demand issue as they fight over the existing suppliers whom they do not manage. So their EV supply costs increase while deliveries lag.

In contrast, Tesla is not burdened by existing ICE manufacturing. More importantly, Tesla plans their manufacturing back to the mine-head which the existing manufacturers have yet to master.

Bob Wilson


----------



## Aden (Sep 4, 2021)

The new Big 3? Tesla, Rivian, and Lucid.


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

Aden said:


> The new Big 3? Tesla, Rivian, and Lucid.


In the grand scheme of things, Tesla's 1mil vehicles last year still pales in comparison to total ICE sales. And considering even at 1mil vehicles, Tesla is STILL battery constrained, it means the existing big 3 have some time to build out manufacturing to matching the inevitable (true) large scale manufacturing that EVs will demand in the next few years.


----------



## slacker775 (May 30, 2018)

Aden said:


> The new Big 3? Tesla, Rivian, and Lucid.


Possibly though Rivian and Lucid have yet to demonstrate any ability to scale. They may very well get there, but they also may never get to more than a few thousand units annually. That's where their ability to work the logistics of the supply chain will really come into play. I would suspect that one or more of the Chinese players will wind up being a major player in NA, politics permitting.

Much like how TV's used to be Sony, Pioneer and Panasonic etc, now its all korean or chinese brands for the most part.


----------

